# Lyft guarantee fares or earnings?



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

so I'm still not clear on this..is the lyft guarantee gross fares per hour like uber or is it actual driver earnings


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> so I'm still not clear on this..is the lyft guarantee gross fares per hour like uber or is it actual driver earnings


POST # 1 /@John Mckiernan: Hello and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forums your
complete UncensoredSource of info/
alerts/linked articles/ news regarding
the TNC experience in general and
#[F]UBER specifically. Since you're
in the Lyft SubForum I'll spare you
my #Travis K. Whatapr••k! rant.

As for the Details on Lyft please rely
on guidance from WellKnown or
Notable Members in Your 'Hood.
@SDUberdriver has the highest stats
but is ALL#[F]UBER, @Bill Feit is a
"Double Dipper," and both @CityGirl
and @frndthDuvel have interacted
with me in helpful ways. How's that
for 5☆ServiceBison?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

We’ll add up your total eligible earnings. That’s your pre-commission time and distance, Prime Time, tips, and other current promotion earnings across every eligible hour of this guarantee.

It's gross fare without the safe rider fee but also include tips.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

So its gross fares then.

The wording is misleading. It says "during Lyft’s busiest hours, and we’ll guarantee $35/hour for you"

It should say "we'll guarantee $35/hour IN FARES" not "FOR YOU"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I didn't get the email. Which cities does it apply to? How can I read about it? Thanks


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1898787


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

"*Opt in. *If you qualify, you were sent a link"


----------



## dgerch (Feb 3, 2015)

I opted in through my phone but never got confirmation. Did anybody get a confirm?


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

What I want to know is what if we are online for the specified amount of time per hour and DON'T get any rides? Do we just not make any money at all? And if that is the case then how is this a "guarantee" when circumstances are out of our control? I can control what time I start and stop, I can control how much time I am online. But I cannot control received requests. Wouldn't that directly defeat the purpose of the word "guarantee"???


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Boober said:


> What I want to know is what if we are online for the specified amount of time per hour and DON'T get any rides? Do we just not make any money at all? And if that is the case then how is this a "guarantee" when circumstances are out of our control? I can control what time I start and stop, I can control how much time I am online. But I cannot control received requests. Wouldn't that directly defeat the purpose of the word "guarantee"???


Having to get a ride an hour to get the guarantee is what will keep me going on the UBER guarantees until they are gone.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dgerch said:


> I opted in through my phone but never got confirmation. Did anybody get a confirm?


Mine confirmed after I filled in the information. No text or email though.

You also need to block/fill in the hours on the hourly schedule. Some of them were already taken or not available for guarantees when I filled them in, minutes after receiving the text. Got enough of them to make it interesting though.


----------



## tennisX (Feb 28, 2015)

Wait a minute, you can't possibly be serious about filling in the schedule in order to qualify for the lyft $45/hr guarantee promo.

I drove for 12 hours and probably all of them had a ride and 50 minutes logged in. I made like $130 or something ridiculous. I never filled in the schedule. Are you telling me those may have not qualified due to me not filling in my hours on that stupid schedule sheet???


----------



## tennisX (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys I just got a quick response from Lyft! All is ok... you don't need to schedule hours in advance to qualify for the guarantee.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Mine confirmed after I filled in the information. No text or email though.
> 
> You also need to block/fill in the hours on the hourly schedule. Some of them were already taken or not available for guarantees when I filled them in, minutes after receiving the text. Got enough of them to make it interesting though.


Where did you hear that..I know that's not true because it says they can be retroactive even if you sign up after you've already work eligible hours


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

tennisX said:


> Guys I just got a quick response from Lyft! All is ok... you don't need to schedule hours in advance to qualify for the guarantee.


I didn't know. Was just looking at item #3 on their to do list, "Fill in each hour." So that's what I did and some of those hours couldn't be filled in.

Will see when the check shows up how they handled it.

And how the heck did you get a quick response from Lyft...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ran guarantee hours Fri. and Sat. 12 guaranteed hours Fri. and 8 guaranteed hours Sat. Hit pretty close to the guarantee money with fares and tips both nights, but slightly short of the $35 an hour. Hit $34.91 an hour on Fri. $27.82 an hour Sat. Waaayyy more drivers out taking the guarantee. Waayy less Uber drivers too, so Uber was surging most of the night. Will see what shows up on the check before resetting strategy for next weekend. By my calcs should be $.08x 12 hours for Fri. $7.18 x 8 for Sat. for a total expected adjustment of $58.40. Had I finished Sat. nites grueling hours I'd have probably ran close to or even exceeded guarantee rate and Fri. nite numbers. Almost the entire shortfall on Sat. actual pay came from a 3 hour morning shift that was slow and far less than the guarantee. Drove 1 hour out of guarantee hours both days. Exhausting to hit as many guarantee hours as possible both nights as it required a split shift both days where I would have usually just ran long evenings both nights. Had to leave 3 hours on the table last nite. Just too damn tired to drive safely and cut out at 1a.m instead of 4a.m. Taking today off to rest up. The $58 would be nice, but it wasn't critical to my success. The only street functional thing it might change would be taking an out of hot area non-surge longer pickup just to stab the 1 pax per hour requirement. Didn't have an issue hitting the pax or acceptance portions either night. Tracked name of all pax/fares, but added which pax fulfilled which hours on my personal pax log.

Will let you know how the numbers came in on adjustments. General read was that Sat. nite there were many more Lyft drivers out for the guarantees, but it was still surprisingly busy.

And hey, I will be the last guy to ***** about the money. There really wouldn't have been much difference to me in either scenario, with or without the guarantees, for the most part, had they not done them.

Probably going to just milk this sucker for all it's worth though. And may reduce weekly driving and prep to drive Sundays guarantee. Would have liked to today but man, I need rest.


----------



## fathead689 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was thinking that since each guaranteed hour is treated separately, is it possible to game it by failing the guarantee in the hour that you know you can make more?

For example, from 1-2 AM when it's prime time, only be online for less than 50 mins so that hour doesn't count and then make more in fares greater than $35 due to all the prime time instead of trying not to exceed the $35 that hour.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

fathead689 said:


> I was thinking that since each guaranteed hour is treated separately, is it possible to game it by failing the guarantee in the hour that you know you can make more?For example, from 1-2 AM when it's prime time, only be online for less than 50 mins so that hour doesn't count and then make more in fares greater than $35 due to all the prime time instead of trying not to exceed the $35 that hour.


I think they are calculating the guarantee on an entire payday/hour division i.e. if you exceed with fare and tips overall, then you get the higher amount and no guarantee. No way to game it hourly as that would be pretty much impossible with fare overlaps from hour to hour. Also going to be curious how they are going to divide out non-guarantee hour fare overlaps which is why I ran an hour outside of guarantees both days to see how they calc that in. Had overlap fares into guaranteed hours in both hours. Testing, always testing.


----------



## fathead689 (Jan 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think they are calculating the guarantee on an entire payday/hour division i.e. if you exceed with fare and tips overall, then you get the higher amount and no guarantee. No way to game it hourly as that would be pretty much impossible with fare overlaps from hour to hour. Also going to be curious how they are going to divide out non-guarantee hour fare overlaps which is why I ran an hour outside of guarantees both days to see how they calc that in. Had overlap fares into guaranteed hours in both hours. Testing, always testing.


Lyft's guaranteed page says the ride is counted in the hour it is accepted in so I'm assuming even if it overlaps to another hour, it will only count in the hour you accepted. I guess we'll find out on Tuesday when the weekly pay stub comes out. Keep us updated on your findings.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

fathead689 said:


> Lyft's guaranteed page says the ride is counted in the hour it is accepted in so I'm assuming even if it overlaps to another hour, it will only count in the hour you accepted.


True, supposedly. An overlap fare probably won't fulfill the next hour requirement fare. I've logged each fare taken after the hour mark and didn't miss any hour. I'm primarily interested to see how they handled the outside of guarantee fares in the total calcs i.e. if they use them to diminish the guarantee if they overlapped into guaranteed hours.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyone know what the guarantee hours during the week are or how long this runs? 

Thx


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

moniker said:


> Anyone know what the guarantee hours during the week are or how long this runs?
> 
> Thx


Hourly guarantees are late Thurs. to mid Sun. If you're signed up you should have received a text from them on the specifics.

No guarantee on how long they will run it.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I ended up with an extra $108.46 with the $35/hour guarantee this past weekend.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

So is this promotion over? One one week? I got an email about the different promos but it


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

is this thing still going on?


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

moniker said:


> is this thing still going on?


I would love to know this info too, especially since today is Thursday and I'll be Lyft'ing my ass off instead of Ubering if this is the case.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

good morning it does not appear to me that this guarantee is still on since the summary today shows a 10 hour bonus rather than last weeks 24 hour - if anyone has a confirmation from lyft either way that would be great to hear, im driving as if it is still on but unsure.....!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

In my area they reverted to a peak hours guarantee for Fri and Sat nite only. 10-2 and 10-3 if I recall.

Didn't sign up. Didn't get paid from last weeks hourly promotion. 18 hours.


----------

